# Nature's Own Wheat&Fiber bread



## Dina (Sep 10, 2007)

This is a delicious bread with only 7 grams of carbs per slice. It has whole wheat flour and soy flour. No enriched flour on this bread. This brand also has a "Double Fiber Wheat" bread which is also delicious and healthy. Lost 2 pounds weekly by just eating this bread instead of enriched flour breads. Just thought I'd throw that in for anyone interested. Enjoy. Has anyone tried any of these breads? What do you think of them?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Sep 10, 2007)

Dina...

I eat Nature's Own 100% Whole Wheat @ 10 grams of carbs per slice.
I've not seen this one. Does the label say "Wheat & Fiber"??


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Sep 10, 2007)

This is what we eat Dina and it tastes great!


----------



## Dina (Sep 10, 2007)

Yes Uncle Bob.  The label says "Wheat&Fiber" (orange label).


----------



## Barb L. (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks for sharing Dina, this is a must try item.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks Dina....I will look for it soon!


----------



## Dina (Sep 10, 2007)

You're welcome.


----------

